# Remote start wiring terminology? Avital 4105



## Mudtrux (Nov 14, 2015)

It's been a while since I've done one of these and I don't understand what some of the inputs they are looking for.
The car is a 08 Kia Spectra. I do not have ANY problems locating where to wire items just what input they are looking for.

One wire is a "anti grind input" what would this go to?
Another one is a "activation input" also, where does this go?

Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Both unneeded


----------



## Mudtrux (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks. Got it to work.


----------

